# sideboard in oak



## stef (17 Aug 2008)

i started using that old oak stock. the plan is to make a good old fashion, heavy sideboard. I worked out a quick sketch, and started slicing through the oak. It's going to be a beast, fairly heavy, i would think.
The top is 1" thick, 1900mmx550mm.











I started using my recently acquired #7 to get a better idea of the planks. they seem to line up pretty nicely !

home made busicuits:





dry run





two middle planks glued and drying:


----------



## TheTiddles (17 Aug 2008)

Have you tried cleaning those boards back yet? Not sure what kind of look you're after but they look pretty abused!

Aidan


----------



## stef (17 Aug 2008)

TheTiddles":1x86lpft said:


> Have you tried cleaning those boards back yet? Not sure what kind of look you're after but they look pretty abused!
> 
> Aidan


i gave them a little bit of the #7 plane, but i wanted to wait until the 4 of them were glued together before taking too much wood off. hopefully, it will work out !
i am after a "rustic" look, so i guess i wont be disapointed.


----------



## OPJ (18 Aug 2008)

I'll be following this one with interest, looks like it could be great.


----------



## stef (18 Aug 2008)

This morning, i worked on the top frame. i mitered the 4 outer planks, and routed the biscuit housing on all sides. ready to glue in the 2 longer sides.
I'll leave the 2 short sides for now, as i have a fir bit of planing to do on the top, as it is. i dont want to risk going across the grain on the sort sides.


----------



## The Shark (18 Aug 2008)

Hi Stef,
This looks like it could be a really interesting thread, please keep the pictures and info coming.
Looking forward to seeing the finished article!

Just out of interest, what sort of glue are you using?

Malc


----------



## stef (18 Aug 2008)

The Shark":14hhdhco said:


> Hi Stef,
> This looks like it could be a really interesting thread, please keep the pictures and info coming.
> Looking forward to seeing the finished article!
> 
> ...



i use standard (water based, i think) wood glue. I hope that's what i should be doing ?


----------



## The Shark (19 Aug 2008)

Stef,
Far be it for me to tell you what you should be doing!
I am just interested as over the years I have tried many and varied adhesives, and have come to the conclusion that common or garden PVA is plenty good enough for most jobs that I have encountered as a hobby woodworker.

However:
1. I am not a professional
2. I haven't made a sideboard with a top as big and heavy as yours.
3. It would be interesting to see what more knowledgeable members of the forum think

Malc


----------



## stef (19 Aug 2008)

i'll let you know.
I would think the biscuits will make the top strong enough.. here is the complete 4 planks, as of yesterday.











then, this poped out this morning, so no chance of progress for a couple of days !


----------



## Paul Chapman (19 Aug 2008)

Congratulations  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## MarcW (19 Aug 2008)

Congratulations 8)


----------



## Corset (19 Aug 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## TheTiddles (19 Aug 2008)

...and doesn't it look happy about it!

What's the baby for "PUT ME BACK IN!"

Aidan


----------



## stef (20 Aug 2008)

cheers guys !


----------



## babywoodpecker (20 Aug 2008)

looks like the nurse behind is getting ready for lunch

congratz.


----------



## The Shark (20 Aug 2008)

Stef,
Many congratulations, what number is this? Looks like you are making your way towards a potential back line there - England could do with a half decent one!!!
It would be really interesting to know how you get on with the biscuits - I'm with you, I think it should be plenty strong enough.

Here's to sleepless nights ccasion5: 

Malc


----------



## stef (20 Aug 2008)

The Shark":2om8vv2o said:


> Stef,
> Many congratulations, what number is this? Looks like you are making your way towards a potential back line there - England could do with a half decent one!!!
> It would be really interesting to know how you get on with the biscuits - I'm with you, I think it should be plenty strong enough.
> 
> ...



Thanks !
It's number 2, his older brother (2.5yr) is thrilled, so that's half the battle won.
i really have to put the sideboard on hold.. damn. champagne and woodworking really dont mix together !
I'll still try to nip to the shop tomorow to get enough oak for the legs (that's one thing my old planks will not be enough for)
..
then it will be toy chest in pine.. again.


----------



## Philly (21 Aug 2008)

Fantastic news- congrats! ccasion5: 
Philly


----------



## frugal (22 Aug 2008)

That's the biggest damn woodworm I have ever seen... You want the check the rest of the wood, make sure that there are no more hiding in there 

Congratulations.


----------



## OPJ (22 Aug 2008)

Congratulations, stef!  

You should be fine with the biscuits and glue. Biscuits will primarily aid with alignment of the boards but the real strength is in the modern glues - much tougher than they used to be.

Looking forward to seeing more progress in time.


----------



## stef (24 Aug 2008)

frugal":36n71fpa said:


> That's the biggest damn woodworm I have ever seen... You want the check the rest of the wood, make sure that there are no more hiding in there
> 
> Congratulations.


that really made me laugh !

ok, very little progress as you can imagine.
I spent a couple of hours planing the top, it's getting there.
still got a fair bit to go, but it will work out.

I also cut the legs to size today.

I am in need of a bit of advice here: regarding the door panels. we've established that i ned to cut my stock in 100 or 120mm wide planks, and join them into panel.
That's clear.
However, the stock i am working with is 25mm thick at the minimum.
is there a way i could slice the planks in half to make them 12mm thick ?
that way, i can make the doors and sides with the remaining stock, and they wont be too heavy.
Or would you still go with 25mm thick planks ?
(before you ask, i dont have a thicknesser !)


----------



## OPJ (25 Aug 2008)

Whatever you decide to do, you're unlikely to get 12mm thick stock from 25mm thick boards when you think of the width of a sawcut. Do you have a bandsaw? If you're gonna cut them as sawn boards without planing either face then you'd be better off using a point fence, I reckon.

I wouldn't contemplate planing away half the board thickness anyway, it would be an incredible waste. :shock: 

Are you planning to join the door panels from two boards only? I think it would look better with an odd number, like three. That way, you don't have a obvious centre line in the middle of your doors. Just a thought.


----------



## DaveL (25 Aug 2008)

OPJ":1xpdevvu said:


> Are you planning to join the door panels from two boards only? I think it would look better with an odd number, like three. That way, you don't have a obvious centre line in the middle of your doors. Just a thought.


Two boards works if you have a good grain pattern and can book match it.
I agree about the re sawing of your boards, if you have 1" then if you are careful you should be able to get two 3/8" boards, using a well set up band saw to make the cut. Er sorry but I am still an inch man. :roll:


----------



## stef (25 Aug 2008)

the band saw... that's what i was thinking.
i'll try to make the boards out of 3 planks.i agree about the odd number thing.

I dont have a band saw, but i was considering buying one.
i reckon i'd need a pretty decent one to give me 120mm cut depth in oak though.
I also have another option:
buy ready made oak panels, and use my stock as shelves inside the sideboard.


----------



## OPJ (25 Aug 2008)

With a bandsaw - like most machinery - it's not always so much the quality of the saw as it is the quality of the blade you put it in. Most people find they can't get along in their workshops without one, so you're bound to find a need for one sooner or later! :wink: 

I'd look for something with around 200mm capacity under the guides. My saw (SIP 01486 12", 180mm depth of cut) only cost £200 brand new, so you don't need to spend much if you don't plan on using it often.

Otherwise, yes, if you can get hold of some oak-veneered MDF then that's a very sensible option. There is a danger it may not 'match in' with the rest of your oak (does it really matter? Contrast?) but you won't the same issues with expansion, contraction and movement.


----------



## stef (25 Aug 2008)

http://www.leroymerlin.fr/mpng2-front/p ... nderall=on

out of the 4 available at my local shop, the biggest one will go only to 160mm..
and costs a fair bit !
still something to consider..


----------



## OPJ (26 Aug 2008)

Being able to cut 6" deep will still come in very handy. Metabo/Elektra Beckum are a good name to go for.


----------



## Dave S (27 Aug 2008)

stef":137tc4qd said:


> then, this poped out this morning, so no chance of progress for a couple of days !



Wrong!! Make that a couple of _YEARS!!_ :lol: 

Congrats!


----------



## david simper (28 Aug 2008)

If you're resawing think about making a re saw fence, if the machine does not have one. There are specialist blades, extra stiff for this task, although I usually use a standard skip tooth, 3tpi. By the time you've lost a kerf width and then planed smooth you will not have 12mm boards, but you will still waste less than thicknessing. If going for a band saw think about 'The Bandsaw Book': Lonnie Bird; I often refer to this.


----------



## OPJ (29 Aug 2008)

I've just used a variable-pitch M42 blade from Dragon Saws to cut some veneers in ash and walnut and I'm very impressed with the results, to say the least. The tooth patten does mean you have to use a slightly slower feed rate but, the finish is almost good enough to go with! :shock: :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (29 Aug 2008)

Many congrats Stef  

Any chance of some piccie sof the cleaned oak once the excitement has died down a little?


----------



## stef (30 Aug 2008)

A little progress in the last couple of days:
i cut most tenons and routed most of the mortices.
i managed a dry assembly run, on the rough planed top.
















It's all taking shape, but i am back to work on monday, so it will slow down a little..


----------



## TheTiddles (30 Aug 2008)

I hope you've got a belt sander and a load of patience...

Aidan


----------



## stef (31 Aug 2008)

TheTiddles":1p6s3uhx said:


> I hope you've got a belt sander and a load of patience...
> 
> Aidan


I have both.. a little short on time though, maybe...
the TV bench in oak i did was already though to get with the belt sander, and that was already made oak panel. so this one is going to be even worse !
no pain no gain.


----------



## OPJ (1 Sep 2008)

Looks good, but, what are those dowels for in the ends of the outside boards?


----------



## stef (1 Sep 2008)

OPJ":2j3tysg2 said:


> Looks good, but, what are those dowels for in the ends of the outside boards?


I put them there as an afterthought, to prevent the end bits to twist themsleves loose, in case someone lifted the unit grabbing on those.
they are probably not required, but it makes me feel better !
they are 10mm diameter.


----------



## stef (12 Sep 2008)

some progress in the last few days:
sides, back and bottom in place.








the beast is probably around 50Kg by now.

I have a few holes to patch up, and then some serious sanding down. 
I bought a solid oak panel for the doors. i'll hopefully get the chance to do them next week.


----------



## stef (19 Sep 2008)

update:
i sanded/waxed/glued th major bits, and also assembled the door.
it's all starting to look good. i built it in the house, just because i didnt fancy dragging it around. i checked the weight of each component. it's a total of 90Kg... and i am still missing a shelf inside.
i havent touched the top yet.


----------



## The Shark (19 Sep 2008)

Hi Stef,
I was beginning to get withdrawl symptoms from lack of updates - this thread is really interesting. I'm really looking forward to seeing the finished article.
Oh and bye the way, it is coming together well!!

Malc


----------



## stef (19 Sep 2008)

easy day today.
i spent a couple of hours sending down the top.
good job the ol' elu belt sander didnt let me down !
80 followed by 120 grit, then 150, and steel wool. finished in a coat of wax. . et voila ! i am really please with the result. knowing what state it was in when i first started !




by the way,
whilst i was on the patio, i took a couple of pics of a tree i planted a couple of month ago, picked up at the bottom of the garden. can anyone tell me what it is ?









at first, i thought it was hazel, then what i think is linden.. but i am really unsure.


----------



## Ironballs (19 Sep 2008)

Could be a fruit tree like apple


----------



## stef (20 Sep 2008)

Ironballs":2s3tmjal said:


> Could be a fruit tree like apple


doubt it.
I already have an apple tree in the garden. doesnt look like this one. unless it's a special breed ? the leafs are too "feathery"


----------



## OPJ (20 Sep 2008)

Glad to see you were able to get on and finish this piece, stef - it looks great! There's some nice character in the oak boards on the top as well.


----------



## Lord Nibbo (20 Sep 2008)

The leaves look like hawthorn even the yound twigs are right but I don't see any thorns :shock:


----------



## stef (20 Sep 2008)

Lord Nibbo":3sos4hhg said:


> The leaves look like hawthorn even the yound twigs are right but I don't see any thorns :shock:


no sorry, no thorns.
and the leafs are not as glossy.


----------



## Ironballs (20 Sep 2008)

I reckon it's a member of the Rosacae family, could be a crab apple. It certainly has the rosate leaves and branches like a fruiting tree


----------



## Woodmagnet (20 Sep 2008)

Crab Apple. :wink:


----------



## stef (21 Sep 2008)

kevin":1qbcx43o said:


> Crab Apple. :wink:


thanks, that may actually be the one !

good progress this weekend.
I spent it fitting the doors. hinges are such that you can just lift the door off. very handy for small adjustments.
talking of which, i still have to do. couple of sticking doors, and i still need to finish (sanding and waxing).
but its nearly done.
fittings are solid brass. i will put a lock on 2/4 doors and a locket on the other 2.


----------



## Paul Chapman (21 Sep 2008)

That's looking really nice, stef - and your young lad clearly approves 8) 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## shim20 (21 Sep 2008)

looks awsome, came up very well.


----------



## The Shark (21 Sep 2008)

Congratulations Stef, it is coming together really well.
How are the sleepless nights going?

Malc


----------



## stef (22 Sep 2008)

thanks !
sleeping is not that bad, since i cant technically breast feed, i dont get the pleasure of feeding baby at night !


----------

